# Cleaning MTB



## thepolarbear (22 Apr 2010)

Hi.

I have just purchased a TREK 6500.
What is the best way for me to clean the bike, I live in an apartment so cleaning is not very easy.

It is ok to use a car/pressure washer from the garage very carefully?
It would be easiest for me to do as living in the apartment does not make it easy!

the PB.


----------



## GilesM (22 Apr 2010)

The car pressure washers are a bit too high pressure for bikes, they tend to blast all the good grease out of the important places, do you have any outside space where you can clean the worst of the dirt off.


----------



## mr Mag00 (22 Apr 2010)

i used to clean mine in the bath when i lived in an apartment, carry it upstairs so to not get the floor dirty. it lived in the apartment too


----------



## numbnuts (22 Apr 2010)

bucket of water an wash it outside


----------



## thepolarbear (22 Apr 2010)

very good post, i should clean it in the bath with the shower, thats very inventive indeed!
cleaning outside is a hassle due to going up and down in lift, leaving it outside when it could get stolen etc.


----------



## Bman (22 Apr 2010)

Beware, you have to clean the bath afterwards else the woman may have a little moan


----------



## mr Mag00 (22 Apr 2010)

then you get in the shower after washing the bike after your ride and that washes out the bath, win win.


----------



## thepolarbear (22 Apr 2010)

yep, the girlfriend doesn't live with me (not through her lack of trying) so should be ok on that front.

that said i bet she makes some comment about it!


----------



## FrankM (22 Apr 2010)

If she's not there when you clean the bike, you can always not to 'fess up.


----------



## chillyuk (22 Apr 2010)

Seeing my bike a bit grubby the other day I was very tempted to pop into one of those hand car wash places that I pass on my way home.

I wonder what the reaction would have been.


----------



## Globalti (25 Apr 2010)

Bucket of hot water with car shampoo and a soft-bristled brush of the type that comes with a dustpan. Finish by running the chain through and old cloth and re-lubing, ride around to dry out the brakes then dry the fork slides then drip a little light oil onto the seals. Done.


----------



## nosherduke996 (25 Apr 2010)

I have cleaned mine with a home pressure washer for years with no problems. Just use it with caution and mist it on the bike from a distance.


----------



## thepolarbear (28 Apr 2010)

ive been using the shower with no problems. since its new i'm keeping it nice and clean at the minute, washing it at least 2 times since i got it last week.


----------



## Debian (29 Apr 2010)

I LOVE the shower / bath idea , SWMBO would have a fit! 

I use a home pressure washer mainly and I've never found it to cause a problem. I use it at slightly less than max pressure and don't aim it directly at any bearings. It's great for removing thick mud from the mountain bike and only takes five minutes.

Relube everything afterwards and it should be tickety-boo.


----------



## rusky (29 Apr 2010)

Baby wipes are good for frame & rims as long as the bike's not caked.


----------



## Kirstie (30 Apr 2010)

When I was living in Edinburgh I washed my mtb on the street with some muc off, a bucket of warm water and a sponge, dried it off with an old tea towel then carried it upstairs to the flat.


----------



## Globalti (30 Apr 2010)

I want the £120,000 Hydroblaster like they are using here: http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/top-st...painting-the-blackpool-tower-115875-21718503/


----------

